# A passel of pistols



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hit Rhinersville sale today. Lost track of trades and sales but came home less two rifles and
plus 3 handguns. Picked up two S&W m18 22lrs and a S&W 32 Regulation Police HE.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

what makes it a Police He as opposed to a model 1905...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> what makes it a Police He as opposed to a model 1905...


32 cals are model of 1903s. 1903-4th change is known as Regulation Police. Why? just S&W
jargon. This was a top selling police revolver until they started going with 38 Specials bigger
frame. 1905s are larger frame 38 & 32/20s. In transition to K frame 1899-1902-1905 and 
it's really not that simple. Sorting out what you have in old S&Ws is not black & white, can take
some research. You can get one lettered but it costs and is usually not worth it unless you have
a high condition, scarce gun.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I am not a great gun guy but there is a certain beauty to the classic revolvers that you post. Thanks for sharing. (my only pistol is an old ruger bearcat)
EB


----------

